# The Pets at Our House :)



## RockyBalBetta (Sep 15, 2014)

This is our 4 yr old white Boxer girl, Sugar Love. She's the Queen at our house.










This is our Kitty Boy, Toby. He's a lil bigger now. He's 3 1/2 mths old.










This is our Betta Man, Rocky BalBetta. I honestly have no idea how old he is, but we've had him since February. He really is even more handsome than this pic shows. I just haven't been able to get a good pic of him all flared out yet.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice 
I love boxer faces and tabby cats. Toby looks like my old tom cat Dusti from when we were small. <3


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

They are are totally adorable  Nice family ya got there!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I love your Betta's name!


----------

